

Hacking like a hacker on a Mac using iTerm2, tmux, emacs, irssi (and more). - eswiac
http://blog.edouardswiac.net/2011/07/31/hacking-like-a-hacker-on-a-mac.html

======
orochimaru
Thanks for iTerm2. This is the closest to Yakuake ( my favorite on linux )
that I have found :D

~~~
shazow
I am a fan of Yakuake, too. On OSX, I use Visor: <http://visor.binaryage.com/>

Does iTerm2 does roll-down terminals too?

~~~
orochimaru
yup!

